# Asta fantacalcio: difensori



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

*Offerte per giocatori non in lista solo dalle 09.00 alle 24.00*




[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Qui per vedere i giocatori già assegnati:

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html#post255978


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

chiellini 1
albiol 1
basta 1
benatia 1
armero 1
mbaye 1
savic 1
nagatomo 1


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Maicon 1
Barzagli 1
Yepes 1
Lichsteiner 1
Spolli 1
Pereira 1
Konko 1
Zuniga 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Chiellini 40
Basta 20
Yepes 5
Barzagli 40


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Spolli 2
Maietta 1 
Gastaldello 1


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

spolli 3


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Yepes 20


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Emerson 1


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Zuniga 15
Maicon 15
Pasqual 5
De Silvestri 1
Legrottaglie 1
Cáceres 1
Domizzi 1
Tomovic 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Zapata 1
Radu 1
Gabriel silva 1
Avelar 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Monzon 1
Mexes 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Lichtsteiner 20
Mexes 6
Zapata 6
Benatia 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Stendardo 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Palombo 1
Cesar 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Basta 1: *offerta nulla*
Pasqual 10
Zapata 10
Legrottaglie 5


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Benatia 3

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pasqual 14


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2013)

Rodriguez Gonzalo 1
Portanova 1
Rosi 1
Abate 1
Terranova 1
Bonucci 1


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

Terranova 2
Rodriguez G 2
Abate 2


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

Bonucci 2


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

Nagatomo 2
Savic 2


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Savic 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

G.Rodriguez 3
Bonucci 3
Ranocchia 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Agosto 2013)

De Sciglio 1
Ziegler 1


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

albiol 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Jedvaj 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Paletta 1
Domizzi 1 : *offerta non valida*
Sorensen 1


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

Albiol 3
Maicon 16
Lichtsteiner 21
Pasqual 15
De Silvestri 2
G.Silva 2
G.Rodriguez 4
De Sciglio 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Domizzi 2
Regini 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Lichtsteiner 30

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Zapata 20


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

Monzon 2


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Tomovic 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Agosto 2013)

Albiol 4
Armero 3


----------



## Ale (24 Agosto 2013)

Monzon 3
armero 3

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Benatia 5


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Albiol 5


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Maicon 18
Armero 3


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2013)

Monzon 4


----------



## Ale (24 Agosto 2013)

gastaldello 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Danilo 1
Glik 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Emerson 4


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Roncaglia 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -

heurtaux 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Pasqual 18


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Domizzi 4


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Agosto 2013)

Gabriel Silva 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Radu 3


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Agosto 2013)

Mexes 7


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Palombo 3


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

Bonucci 4
G.Rodriguez 5
Abate 3
Terranova 4
De Sciglio 3
Ziegler 3


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Bonucci 10


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

Danilo 2
Paletta 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Terranova 5
Paletta 3


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Biava 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Vrsaljko 1


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Cannavaro 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Terranova 8


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

Ranocchia 2
Cannavaro 2


----------



## Ale (24 Agosto 2013)

Astori 1


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Ogbonna 1


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2013)

Balzaretti 1
Bovo 1


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2013)

Rodriguez G. 10
Abate 6


----------



## Jaqen (25 Agosto 2013)

Terranova 9
Rosi 2
Portano a 2

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Abate 7


----------



## Jaqen (25 Agosto 2013)

Portano a 4


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2013)

Gobbi 1


----------



## Jaqen (25 Agosto 2013)

Bovo 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Ranocchia 8


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Agosto 2013)

Constant 1
Castan 1


----------



## Ale (25 Agosto 2013)

de sciglio 4


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Agosto 2013)

Ziegler 4


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Jedvaj 3


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Paletta 8


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Sorensen 2


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Regini 3


----------



## Jaqen (25 Agosto 2013)

Maggio 1
Torosidis 1


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Maggio 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Danilo 3
Glik 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Danilo 5


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

Roncaglia 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2013)

Juan Jesus 1


----------



## Ale (25 Agosto 2013)

Acerbi 1


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Vrsaljiko 2
Cannavaro 3
Astori 2


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2013)

Campagnaro 1
D'Ambrosio 1


----------



## Ale (25 Agosto 2013)

Dias 1


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

Biava 2


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2013)

Vrsaljiko 3


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Cannavaro 4

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Britos 1


----------



## Ale (25 Agosto 2013)

Natali 1


----------



## tequilad (26 Agosto 2013)

Bovo 4
Balzaretti 6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Gobbi 3


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2013)

Novaretti 1
Cana 1


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2013)

Marchese 1
Del Grosso 1


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Agosto 2013)

Castan 3


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Samuel 1


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Agosto 2013)

Maggio 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Manfredini 1


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2013)

Felipe 1


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

samuel 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] è terminata l'asta dei difensori. Per completare eventuali buchi, puoi offrire o per i giocatori già in lista o devi aspettare la fine del giro degli attaccanti


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]

Vi manca un difensore, dovrete completare la vostra rosa dopo il giro degli attaccanti. Tenetevi dunque almeno 1 credito disponibile


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]
> 
> Vi manca un difensore, dovrete completare la vostra rosa dopo il giro degli attaccanti. Tenetevi dunque almeno 1 credito disponibile


Si lo so, grazie


----------

